# Общий раздел > Работа и карьера > Рукоделие >  Подарок на Новый год - своими руками!

## Настя

В школе все мы часто делали подарки своим мамам - на уроках труда, например. Честно говоря, повзрослев, я решила, что это всё - лишь "для галочки", и что слова "лучший подарок - тот, который сделан своими руками" - это просто очередное проявление маминой любви. Но недавно узнала, что можно делать потрясающие подарки своими руками! Может, кто-то из форумчан тоже так умеет? Хвастайтесь!

----------


## JAHolper

я решил в этом году сделать подарок своими руками 
Но что именно пока сказать не могу - на форуме вражеские шпионы. 

По-моему, купленный подарок может быть ''дорог'', только, если он действительно дорогой.

----------


## Роман

Я занят работой, но бывает, получаю открытки, сделанные в графическом редакторе. Иллюстратор или еще что. Приятно получить подарок, если на нем выгравировано имя получателя. От такого подарка никто не сможет отказаться.

----------


## AlenaSS

Вы знаете,подобным вопросом я тоже очень часто задаюсь. Новый год, день рождения, иныепраздники - подобрать правильный подарок очень сложно. Самому сделать можно, нотоже не всегда есть на это время. А вот обратиться в Stranamasterov.by - классный интернет-магазин, в которомпродают действительно качественные вещи ручной работы - это всегда можно!Рекомендую!

----------


## AlenaSS

Так неожиданно новый год подкрался, реально за всеми этими хлопотами не успела заметить наступления. Дарить-то дарю только то, что своими руками сделала, а сделать и не успела ничего. В очередной раз "Страна Мастеров" (Stranamasterov.by) выручила. Быстренько оформила посылочку, через день уже были аккуратно запакованные подарочки) В итоге к Рождеству успела - дети были в восторге)

----------

